# George Michael is dead!



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Very sad indeed!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

As a teenage boy I used to roll my eyes at all the girls who were in love with him while secretly thinking this was a pretty great song:






A great pop artist and songwriter.

It's been quite a year for entertainers checking out.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

This one I know, very good, may he found peace now.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I liked his ballads a lot. RIP.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

He was a very good pop artist.

On the surface Wham! may seem like the typical boy band, the difference is even back then Michael could write some really nice songs.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

As a fan, its very difficult to choose my favorite George Michael song...maybe it's a toss between "You Have Been Loved" and "Kissing A Fool" .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am amazed hearing about how many records he sold......beyond believe.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am amazed hearing about how many records he sold......beyond believe.


Because he knows how to balance the need for commercial hits (Last Christmas) and following his muse (Jesus To A Child). Most of the times, he hit these two areas in one song (Freedom'90, Fast Love, One More Try, Faith, Praying For Time). And that voice! He was able to outsing Aretha (I Know You Were Waiting For Me) and made Elton John reach higher notes (Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me). And he shook his bonbons (Wake Me Up Before You Go-GO) way before Ricky Martin lived la vida loca:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Iean said:


> Because he knows how to balance the need for commercial hits (Last Christmas) and following his muse (Jesus To A Child). Most of the times, he hit these two areas in one song (Freedom'90, Fast Love, One More Try, Faith, Praying For Time). And that voice! He was able to outings Aretha (I Know You Were Waiting For Me) and made Elton John reach higher notes (Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me). And he shook his bonbons (Wake Me Up Before You Go-GO) way before Ricky Martin lived la vida loca:angel:


Thanks for the explanation, much appreciated.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

A talented but troubled man
Very sad 
RIP


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

True talent!
R.I.P.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Saw one of his shows (1988) on the Faith World Tour. It easily remains in my Top 10 of concertgoing, any music category. An incredible talent at age 25. R.I.P.

:angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

he's not going to be buried yet......another autopsy


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

I first thought i saw him george michael in 1990s mtv in this song...but he was not even there. So he was very attractive and funny character. And his voice really cool. In my youth i copied his voice to learn music notes and singing in my mind. So i am deeply sad....
Mtv is already going a downscale with no promising performance...and this is a real setback....


----------



## bellbottom (Jun 19, 2013)

*sob* *sob*......................................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bellbottom said:


> *sob* *sob*......................................


Come one, control yourself .


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

'tis indeed very sad. I was a big Wham! fan back in the day. Listen Without Prejudice is an outstanding collection of songs and there is much to admire in the rest of his back catalogue too. He was certainly one of 'My Generation' and so this one cuts a little deeper for me than some of the other iconic deaths of the past year. Great to hear all of the good stories coming out about him. too often recently we have heard darker stories about people after their demise. In this case it has been universally positive.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------

